# Biggest buck you have got on trail cam?



## Hunter1357

What is the biggest buck you have got on trail cam ? Add pictures , or you can just tell us about him.


----------



## buckwhisperer

Got a few pics of this one from early October-November 2011. Never saw him and never heard of him being killed. I'm sure he will be one of the many monsters that live and die and are never seen.


----------



## Hunter1357

buckwhisperer said:


> Got a few pics of this one from early October-November 2011. Never saw him and never heard of him being killed. I'm sure he will be one of the many monsters that live and die and are never seen.



 Wow.. that's.... big.


----------



## GAGE

NON TYPICAL




TYPICAL




Never saw either one.


....A pretty good one from several years ago


----------



## Jim Thompson

this is prolly the biggest I've ever gotten on cam.  this was down in heard county.

never seen after season started


----------



## nhancedsvt

Biggest buck I've ever seen on camera or in person. Saw him cross the road a month before season and never saw him again.


----------



## livetohunt

A couple from last year. I shot the one in 3rd pic. I have some bigger from previous years. I will see if I can dig them up.


----------



## firefightermpc

Those are some STUDS yall have on camera!


----------



## dwhee87

Them's so hosses, Livetohunt.

This guy showed up once, mid-day. Looked like he'd just swam the river. Wish I'd had a better camera at the time to get a clearer picture.


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Maybe not the biggest, but I wanted him bad!!


----------



## Ghunter88

Got this buck right behind a neighborhood in Pembroke. I always thought he would have made a beautiful mount but I just never could get lucky enough.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Fulton county


----------



## TheHunter1207

Meriwether County Bruiser


----------



## Hunter1357

Yall are killing me with all these deer's! All of them are great bucks!


----------



## bilgerat

Jasper co 2011 , I got this 10 on cam a few weeks into bow season, killed him 2nd week of gun season 200 yds from  the camara , scored 138+ gross


----------



## TheHunter1207

I run about 10 cameras on various leases.......I'm bound to catch a big one every now and then!!!


----------



## TheHunter1207

More Meriwether County Bucks from yrs past!!!


----------



## sutton1

http://
	
http://


----------



## Todd E

Boomer

Had pics of him during '11 season. Never laid eyes on him. 
'12 archery season, I watched him for a good while feeding. Finally got a good calm but long shot at him. Whiffed arrow lung high, but right in front of his chest. He walked off. Never showed on cam all season. Property owner's wife found both sheds from Boomer in March of '13. He is a stud dog pig.


----------



## kmckinnie

Took his pics for 6 or 7 years.


----------



## Todd E

Wideload

I played cat and mouse with this buck all during '12 gun season, but I was chasing him with my bow. I started calling him AKA Mr Sunday since it seemed he had figured out that I wasn't there on Sunday morning, but rather at church. He seemed to frequent areas I hunted on Sunday mornings.


----------



## GA DAWG

These ain't the biggest but they ok. Killed one. Let other go for another day. Have not saw him since


----------



## whitetailfreak

A true Murray County Giant. Good friend and hunting partner Joey Bartenfield missed low at 40 yards opening evening of the 2011 archery season. After the miss, we never had another daytime pic.


----------



## Hunter1357

whitetailfreak said:


> A true Murray County Giant. Good friend and hunting partner Joey Bartenfield missed low at 40 yards opening evening of the 2011 archery season. We never had another daytime pic.



wow.... he is tall!! amazing bucks guys!


----------



## mossyoakpro

Here are a couple from last season....I had this deer in bow range twice with no shot


----------



## cpowel10

We all know booners don't eat corn during the day in Georgia 

My favorite pic of all time. The buck, the sunrise, the food plot....the empty deer stand


----------



## JasonF

Biggest Florida bucks I've gotten on camera.

Broke Leg Buck










Different Florida buck on a different property


----------



## chokeecreek

stud from sumter county


----------



## albridges

Got this one back in '07. One pic and that was all I got of him.


----------



## SEW101

*Harris county*

Here is the best buck I have got on camera he scored 173 inch.


----------



## critterslayer

Here's the great 8.


----------



## SMonroe

Jim Thompson said:


> this is prolly the biggest I've ever gotten on cam.  this was down in heard county.
> 
> never seen after season started




I got in the club that I heard is just to the East of your old one.  Maybe I will get to see one of his offspring.


----------



## nosfedgta

Here is mine. I had him on cam for 3 years. I was fortunate to harvest him that 3rd year. Here are some pics of him from diff years.


----------



## HEADHUNTER11

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=738295&stc=1&d=1372818737

My best 2 bucks


----------



## PChunter

*A few from over the years*

Here are some of the best from over the years.


----------



## shooterinthefeild3

Not the biggest ive had on cam but Got pics of him all last summer and was able to harvest him opening day!


----------



## Luke0927

This one or his grandson was killed last year pic is few years old.









I've got another big deer from Greene Co on 35mm if I can find it.


----------



## 01Foreman400

nhancedsvt said:


> Saw him cross the road a month before season and never saw him again.
> 
> What did the buck do after he crossed the road?  He disappeared!


----------



## Johnscanyon

*the sneaky ones*

The deer on the bottom was the only one out of the bunch that was seen during day light.


----------



## bobby07

Just hoping they show back up this year. The one in the background is no longer with us.


----------



## Derek

big 10 from Monroe county back in 2008....had bunch of pics of him....my brother's FIL killed him chasin a doe in early Nov.  almost perfect 10....scored 149 1/2.  was 230 on the hoof.


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter

He scored 164


----------



## Hunter1357

*Wow*



taylorcntybowhunter said:


> He scored 164



 He is a brute. Great pictures guys!


----------



## mossyhorn

Last years late season buck gave me the slip!


----------



## Bucksport

I like inspiring threads like these! 

I don't know which is the biggest, but here is a collection of N. Fulton bucks from the past few years.


----------



## widowmaker1

the one in the back is the biggest. I got the one in the front


----------



## bkl021475

Watched these everyday of bow season but couldn't close the gap. The drop tine was taken but the other still lives and is huge now.


----------



## OleCountryBoy

Been watching these 2 for a few years.  Nocturnal as can get tho.  Both pics show 2011(color) and 2012 side by side...don't think they have been taken..can't wait to see if they are still around.  Should be 4-5 yrs old now.  These aren't anything special compared to most posts on this thread...they are special to me tho and I'd love to take one home.


----------



## Hunter1357

OleCountryBoy said:


> Been watching these 2 for a few years.  Nocturnal as can get tho.  Both pics show 2011(color) and 2012 side by side...don't think they have been taken..can't wait to see if they are still around.  Should be 4-5 yrs old now.  These aren't anything special compared to most posts on this thread...they are special to me tho and I'd love to take one home.



Them are great deer, even if they don't compare to the deer that people has posted! there is plenty of people would love to take one of them!!


----------



## Jsthunting

Never saw him last year just hoping he's still out there.


----------



## Buck_ruttin

A couple on my hit list


----------



## Hunter1357

*....*



Buck_ruttin said:


> A couple on my hit list



Them are some good bucks!!  them are some brutes yall are posting!


----------



## frogtownbuck

*trail pics*


----------



## Jim Thompson

Some beasts for sure! Y'all keep em coming.  I forgot about these lol. On our ks lease 2012 with Flatsmaster and his son jake. Found biggest dead in creek on first day there. Nvr saw the others for sure


----------



## GA DAWG

frogtownbuck said:


>


Dang! Id have a stand somewhere close to that dead tree!!


----------



## flyfisher007

Put this one on the ground November 10th, 2012


----------



## Hunter1357

*wow*



flyfisher007 said:


> Put this one on the ground November 10th, 2012



Amazing buck right there! I remember when you posted that one when you killed it!  Keep them coming guys.


----------



## Buck killers Wife




----------



## Hunter1357

*great*



Buck killers Wife said:


>



Great buck ! He's wide!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Good lookin bucks for sure.  I don't have anything like ya'll got on camera.  Keep'em coming.


----------



## Jim Thompson

SMonroe said:


> I got in the club that I heard is just to the East of your old one.  Maybe I will get to see one of his offspring.



here is a couple more for ya from same land.  potential and genetics have always been there even with the tough stretch we went through starting around 05.

good luck brother


----------



## jbemory

A few of my favorites.


----------



## flyfisher007

Hunter1357 said:


> Amazing buck right there! I remember when you posted that one when you killed it!  Keep them coming guys.



I should be getting him back from the Taxidermy in a week or so. The rack took a little extra care. Cant wait


----------



## flyfisher007

Hunter1357 said:


> Amazing buck right there! I remember when you posted that one when you killed it!  Keep them coming guys.



I should be getting him back from the Taxidermy in a week or so. The rack took a little extra care. Cant wait


----------



## bamaboy

Here's mine guys. I have these deer for 3-4 years and all nocturnal pics,not even one pic of any of these in daylight


----------



## bamaboy

And here's another buck in night time,no day time pics


----------



## Rackemup HC

*8 pt*

Ohio buck off family farm


----------



## kevincox

Wow! That Ohio buck is a Monsta!


----------



## mtstephens18

Rackemup HC said:


> Ohio buck off family farm



good God what a deer!


----------



## supaman002

here is my biggest on camera I shoot this buck on nov 2 2012


----------



## Ihunt

Great deer! All of them. Thank y'all for posting.


----------



## frogtownbuck

*pics*


----------



## Hunter1357

*Amazing*



Rackemup HC said:


> Ohio buck off family farm



That's an amazing buck. Love the tall tines!  Keep them coming guys! great bucks


----------



## Rackemup HC

*Another*

Same cam same spot


----------



## Hunter1357

Rackemup HC said:


> Same cam same spot



Them are some giant deer you have on cam!!!


----------



## frogtownbuck

*pics*





















Sorry guys computer been on the brink!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

Here's a couple more.


----------



## turk2di

Man, what a bunch of really nice deer!


----------



## hoppie

This is a deer we nicknamed bullseye a few years ago. I no longer have this lease. He still grew for a few more weeks after these were taken. Left the camera August 1st and there was no sign of him until I found a scrape almost 3 months later and got him on camera. Never saw him during daylight hours. This deer was located in South Houston County, GA.


----------



## davidhelmly

Here are some oldies but he is the best buck I've ever got on camera. These are from SE Iowa in 2007, I go these on a trip that my son and I made out there, we both killed decent deer but never laid eyes on this guy!!







http://i21.photobucket.com/albums
/b258/davidhelmly/DSC08255Large.jpg


----------



## huntfishwork

Walker County


----------



## mtstephens18

huntfishwork said:


> Walker County



I would have to see that one myself to believe that is a walker county deer!      seriously though, awesome deer!   especially from Walker county!


----------



## frogtownbuck2

*Jasper County Buck*


----------



## huntfishwork

mtstephens18 said:


> I would have to see that one myself to believe that is a walker county deer!      seriously though, awesome deer!   especially from Walker county!



Had another on cam in 09 on the same property almost as big.  Every year we get a pic of at least 1 buck that if you said it was from walker I would laugh. In 11 my dad got a pic of an 8 with a drop tine that I still can't believe.


----------



## frogtownbuck2

*Confusing Buck!*


----------



## mtstephens18

huntfishwork said:


> Had another on cam in 09 on the same property almost as big.  Every year we get a pic of at least 1 buck that if you said it was from walker I would laugh. In 11 my dad got a pic of an 8 with a drop tine that I still can't believe.



I live on the walker/whitfield line. biggest deer i have ever seen in either county was a 12" wide 8 point....    but there are good ones killed here every year, they are just few and far between.  I have seen some good ones at night on and around my parents property in whitfield though, 120 and 130 class bucks...  all of those were driving down the road at night


----------



## Hunter1357

Amazing bucks guys! i'm loving the pictures!


----------



## GTHunter007

One who haunts my dreams...


----------



## GTHunter007

Another buck we call shyboy...never been seen or pictured during the season after the first week of bow season.  4 years now of watching him.


----------



## M80

You've got great genetics on your property^^^^^^^


----------



## JBBII

GTHunter007 said:


> One who haunts my dreams...



Wow  that's the man there for sure


----------



## 01Foreman400

mwilliams80 said:


> You've got great genetics on your property^^^^^^^



No doubt.


----------



## marknga

Saw this buck opening week of rifle season, over my shoulder moving away from me. Never could get the crosshairs on his shoulder, could only see the left rear ham.
Only time I ever saw him.

Haunts me.

Sure wish I still had that Crawford County lease.


----------



## flyfisher007

Jsthunting said:


> Never saw him last year just hoping he's still out there.



This deer looks very similar to one my cousin had on a camera in Columbia county last year


----------



## Hunter1357

*Great!*



mwilliams80 said:


> You've got great genetics on your property^^^^^^^



I was thinking that same thing. Great pictures!


----------



## ospreydog

*Here's a pretty good one.*

I'm not sure if the one I had a stare down with last year was him or not but after that I didn't see him anymore.


----------



## 22 hunter

maybe this year


----------



## bigbuckhuntn

22 hunter whats on the ground in that last pic? nice daylight pic!


----------



## 22 hunter

some more


----------



## Hunter1357

22 hunter said:


> maybe this year



Great pictures. Big bucks right there!


----------



## Soybean

*my best 3...*

first 2 fell to the neighbors

the last guy we never saw or heard of anyone taking him.  I never got any more pics to see what he looked like at full growth.


----------



## the_great_white

just started using a trail cam this year, so far this is the only buck i have on trail cam


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Nothing huge, but my biggest. Last year from Burke County.


----------



## buckmaster33

*watched this deer for five years plus*

never was killed on or around us. think was killed on road by a car.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker

frogtownbuck said:


> Sorry guys computer been on the brink!!!



Some nice bucks there


----------



## JBBII

From my next door neighbors farm 300 yards from my property line.  He was on that mineral site all year till sept and then a ghost. Never saw him or heard of any locals shooting him.  Maybe this year


----------



## buckwhisperer

These are a couple from 2009. I killed the half racked buck opening weekend of bow season and a buddy killed the 10 in late october


----------



## joshsmallwood1

Last year and so far this year. Hopefully we'll get him this fall.


----------



## CBUCK

Named him Brahma for the hump on his back. Never saw him again. November cruiser.


----------



## p&y finally

davidhelmly said:


> Here are some oldies but he is the best buck I've ever got on camera. These are from SE Iowa in 2007, I go these on a trip that my son and I made out there, we both killed decent deer but never laid eyes on this guy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums
> /b258/davidhelmly/DSC08255Large.jpg



Iowa antlers on a Georgia body 
Thats some super genes or REALLY rutted down.


----------



## p&y finally

Some of the better ones that I could find


----------



## kbuck1

My wife killed this one two weeks after the photos were taken. Grossed 152 and 4/8


----------



## Arrow3

I had this one on my own property here at my house the first year we moved in... Never saw him again. Check out the rusty hog wire fence wrapped up in his horns.


----------



## Hunter1357

*....*



p&y finally said:


> Some of the better ones that I could find



 my goodness. them are big bucks!! big bucks guys!


----------



## benellisbe




----------



## ga boy bowhunter2




----------



## Hunter1357

ga boy bowhunter2 said:


>



That is a huge buck! That's definitely a shooter. great pictures everyone!


----------



## irishredneck

Got this guy last year on camera. Hope he is still around and a bit bigger.


----------



## Buck Dropper

This buck I named Ghost. My Grandaddy passed him up in 2010 & we got trail cam pics of him the next night. Never got him again until bow season of 2011. He had really put on some growth. This is in Ware County, and for down here, he was about as big as they come. Never saw him again & didn't get him on cam last year. Just too smart.


----------



## Hunter1357

irishredneck said:


> Got this guy last year on camera. Hope he is still around and a bit bigger.



That's a bruiser!!! goodness!


----------



## quackwacker

High Boy.  He was six years old.  Found him dead locked up with a 130" 10 pointer.


----------



## 01Foreman400

quackwacker said:


> High Boy.  He was six years old.  Found him dead locked up with a 130" 10 pointer.



That's a bummer.  What High Boy score?


----------



## Hunter1357

01Foreman400 said:


> That's a bummer.  What High Boy score?



that's a big bummer...


----------



## quackwacker

01Foreman400 said:


> That's a bummer.  What High Boy score?



he was right at 160"


----------



## Hunter1357

quackwacker said:


> he was right at 160"



Goodness  That's a bruiser... Great picture of him!


----------



## AJonesy27

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Some nice bucks there



I know where I would be sitting this fall! 4 out of 5 during the day?! That's incredible!


----------



## Madsnooker

These pics are from the property I hunt in Coshocton county Ohio. Its private land that borders public hunting area.


----------



## J.O.

*Hall Co. Beast*

Got pics of this one for 3 years.  Never saw him in the woods.  Did not get him a camera last year.


----------



## MCNASTY

I had this 12 pointer on camera two straight years but never saw him.


----------



## Hunter1357

*Great!*



MCNASTY said:


> I had this 12 pointer on camera two straight years but never saw him.





J.O. said:


> Got pics of this one for 3 years.  Never saw him in the woods.  Did not get him a camera last year.





Madsnooker said:


> These pics are from the property I hunt in Coshocton county Ohio. Its private land that borders public hunting area.



MCNASTY, he has some monster mass on him looks like. that's a great deer!

J.O, That's a wide fella right there. brute!

Madsnooker, Them are some big ohio buck right there!!


----------



## APPierce0628

Not massive ones, but have gotten several that look like the first pic on cam. Pic 1 was last summer. Pic 2 and 3 were the correct date. Kind of hard to see in some pics.


----------



## BThunder

Awesome bucks ya'll. Here is one from 2008
Taken in Nov, 2008 - Bow Kill - Ga


----------



## mtstephens18

BThunder said:


> Awesome bucks ya'll. Here is one from 2008
> Taken in Nov, 2008 - Bow Kill - Ga



Good lord!!  What was the score on that dude?


----------



## BThunder

mtstephens18 said:


> good lord!!  What was the score on that dude?


183 5/8


----------



## furtaker

BThunder said:


> 183 5/8



Awesome deer.  How far did you kill him from where you got the pics?


----------



## jcdona

I have a few good pics to share.


----------



## fastcompany988

Here's some


----------



## BThunder

brentus said:


> Awesome deer.  How far did you kill him from where you got the pics?



Killed him about 200 yards from 1 camera I got him on. 

I got over 100 pics of him on 2 cameras. 
I got only ONE daytime photo of him and it was first light. 
Killed him first light Nov 23. 
Nobody in the club ever caught a glimpse of this deer.


----------



## Beagler282

Harris County


----------



## southernforce7

Both of these Bruisers are from Whitfield County. I shot the taller one in 2011.


----------



## Ramey Jackson

BThunder said:


> Awesome bucks ya'll. Here is one from 2008
> Taken in Nov, 2008 - Bow Kill - Ga



An absolute giant! 
Congrats man.


----------



## Hunter1357

Beagler282 said:


> Harris County



That is a monter!!!! Great pictures!


----------



## Buck_ruttin

Same deer new growth


----------



## REDNECK12GA

Macon county buck not wide enough to shoot.


----------



## REDNECK12GA

Macon county this is a shooter.[/ATTACH]


----------



## BThunder

Ramey Jackson said:


> An absolute giant!
> Congrats man.



Thanks man. I appreciate it. I hope I get another shot at another one like that in my life.


----------



## struttin n ruttin

Hunted this deer for 2 months with bow last season. Finally got my chance November 13th. I hit him in the shoulder and never could find him. I think he is still around because I barely got any penetration.


----------



## Realtree Ga

I love this thread.  These are some super nice bucks.  I would bet many of these deer were never killed and died of old age.  I know that I've never seen the two biggest deer I've had on trailcam.  These old bucks are ghosts!


----------



## Hunter1357

REDNECK12GA said:


> Macon county this is a shooter.[/ATTACH]





struttin n ruttin said:


> Hunted this deer for 2 months with bow last season. Finally got my chance November 13th. I hit him in the shoulder and never could find him. I think he is still around because I barely got any penetration.



Big bucks right there!! great pictures everyone!


----------



## Thunderchicken

A few Thomas County Bucks!


----------



## Katera73

Not monsters but good bucks


----------



## drenalin08

Here is the biggest ive ever gotten,never saw him again.


----------



## bloodline77

HART COUNTY BUCK 2010











2010 buck


----------



## boomhower

this is "Rip". taken by my granddad in nov. scored 151in


----------



## thericcardgrp

He showed up opening day of bow season missed him. Then he showed up opening day of gun season missed him again. Never seen him again. Ouch


----------



## rta47

Awesome bucks guys !


----------



## the.greg

Both Hancock County bucks. Dates are correct.


----------



## Hunter1357

drenalin08 said:


> Here is the biggest ive ever gotten,never saw him again.



That's a big deer!!!! great pictures everyone!


----------



## Pauldinghunter1357

*Paulding county buck*


----------



## Trapnfish

this is the second biggest we had one that was a little bigger but i cant find the pic.


----------



## Hunter1357

*Here is my biggest bucks*


----------



## kickers

Here's a few...


----------



## pltspreader

Yes he's dead


----------



## pltspreader




----------



## BigBuckFinder

Near Athens and he is real young, jumped him or a twin last week bedded with does. Hopefully he makes it to next year.


----------



## BigBuckFinder

Southern Illinois


----------



## BigBuckFinder

More Southern Illinois


----------



## DuckArrow

I few over the years, and one from this season. I accidentally deleted pics of the best two I ve ever gotten.


----------



## RE185

Some gooduns.


----------



## redwards

Franklin County, 2011...found a hot scrape in a little 1 acre block of woods right in front of caretaker's house on property. Put trail cam up and got this guy on camera, but he did not show when I finally had wind in right direction and was able to hunt edge of it one morning.


----------



## redwards

November, 2009...this photo is from my digital camera, not a trail camera. But my son did get this buck on trail camera also.
We named him 'Icepick'.
That morning I was hunting a ladder stand in some oaks that were raining acorns. I started seeing deer at first light and finally at about 2:00 PM I finally stopped seeing them. I took about a hundred pictures and 9 videos that morning. 2 videos of Icepick. He came in checking does, fed around for awhile, left and then came back. This photo is a frame from one of the videos of him.
He was a buck we had already decided we did not want to shoot that season. Not the biggest deer we ever got on camera, but surely one of the most unique.


----------



## BeauWitherspoon

My first season running trail cams - this is the biggest so far - he measured 151 when my father-in-law got him November 7th.


----------



## sman

Lots of 130 and 150s in here.  Biggest I've ever gotten might go 140.


----------



## mathewshunter

*couple from previous seasons*

this is what you run into when you start hunting around the city and the neighborhoods, 2nd one down was from a camera next to my neighborhood, first two are in city limits, and the third one was a top 5 for hall co when it was taken in 2009 i believe, I've been blessed with good spots so far, i could be in the stand at any of these locations within 5 mins or less


----------



## tcoker

There are some STUDS on here. Thanks for sharing guys.

Here are a couple of mine. All of these are from the same place in Cobb County


----------



## Northwestretriever

Awesome thread and awesome bucks!!!!


----------



## Randy

This is the largest we have on camera.





This is the first picture we got 7 years prior




Unfortunately he end life dying of old age.  This is his skull


----------



## kbuck1

Randy said:


> This is the largest we have on camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first picture we got 7 years prior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately he end life dying of old age.  This is his skull



Was that a spalding county buck? Just curious. Shame one of you guys didnt get him in his prime. Atleast you found him


----------



## JHannah92

This is the biggest I've got on cam, from last year. I imagine he's a stud this year.


----------



## bluedawg1

Off my club!


----------



## firefightermpc

Great bucks! Especially the buck that was found dead.


----------



## Randy

kbuck1 said:


> Was that a spalding county buck? Just curious. Shame one of you guys didnt get him in his prime. Atleast you found him



Lamar Co.  It's my Bow Only lease.  We have others.....


----------



## BassHunter25

Named this guy Mose.  Got pictures of him by two diff stands in the same day and never saw him or got him on cam again.  Then found his shed in turkey season, but still never seen or heard of him again. 

He's big for my area, and a nice old swamp 8 pt.


----------



## hambone76

I killed one of the biggest ones I have gotten on camera in
Douglas County in 2007.
The other buck was caught on camera in Macon County in the early 2000's.


----------



## Rebel Yell

First year with a game camera. 

Got this one on the first night, haven't seen him on here since.


----------



## BeauWitherspoon

Washington County 2013


----------



## mtstephens18

BeauWitherspoon said:


> Washington County 2013



good lord!  that thing is tall !


----------



## firefightermpc

Unreal brows on that buck!


----------



## TBLBowhunter89

*Biggest Bucks*

Awesome post. Great to see the caliber of deer in Ga. The last one scored in the 146" range. Neighbor killed him.


----------



## Aim Small Miss Small

Just a few good ones


----------



## Bowhunter1123

*That's not the largest-*



Randy said:


> This is the largest we have on camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first picture we got 7 years prior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately he end life dying of old age.  This is his skull



He was big, but out of of the 7 pics I had of him, the buck with the split 2's in the creek was bigger.


----------



## releehweoj

Nobody on our lease has seen this bruiser yet...we may never because all the pics I have of him are at night


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

*Pics*

The first two are the same buck from 2011 & 2012. He was taken by our club president last year.
The last four are at a feeder about 75 yards from my shop.


----------



## DAWG FAN

*Biggest for this year*

8 & 10


----------



## roll tide

Dodge County


----------



## georgialineman

Had him on camera for two weeks and killed him opening day weekend. Ending result is my avatar.


----------



## doublecc27

Had him on camera last yr never saw him and he has never been back on cam since


----------



## whitedog

Dates are wrong  These are from Oct '14


----------



## irishredneck

Heres a handful


----------



## bigbuckslayer13

*just started trail cams this year*


----------



## docmlw

*2010 Carroll county. Got over 1500 pics of him, never saw him in the daylight.*


----------



## GONfishing

had this one on cam last year, he got killed by a car


----------



## whiteghost

*who can score him for me???*

One of my biggest to date on camera in Ga, got 30 pics of him late august 2014. He's been nothing short of a myth ever since! Interested to see if anyone else has seen him this year. Also I welcome you to please age and score, as I am hesitant to admit what I have came up with. Thanks


----------



## deerbandit

Paulding County never saw during the day. He has split brows on both sides also.


----------



## wellwood

This is biggest from this year. Macon county.


----------



## oaktree4444

only time  ive seen  him. had him on video for 2 hours with 2 does. east jasper co


----------



## oaktree4444

any thought on age ? im thinking 4.5


----------



## Son

Some good bucks in this thread. Here is the oldest buck i saw last season


----------



## Son

Shot him about 3 hundred yards from where his photo was taken by a trail camera.


----------



## benellisbe

Update to Post #115:


----------



## GameReaper13

Fulton and hall co.


----------



## Son

Here's the biggest i got on trail camera this past season. Me, as i forgot all about the camera when i finally found the large 214 pound 8 point i had shot about 300 yards south of there. The camera caught the buck coming in, falling down, standing back up, then falling again for good. You can see the buck behind me.


----------



## Son

As he lay before the trail camera where he died.


----------



## Son

Enjoyed this thread, Some super bucks get in front of those trail camera's. Most probably rarely  move in daylight


----------



## blackfin77

Great Thread


----------



## TylerR11

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TylerR11




----------



## 167WhiteTAIL

Bama and KY


----------



## Hilsman

The date is correct on this pic. It was the only pic I ever got of him.  Sure would have liked to see what he looked like when he got done growing


----------



## Hilsman

This was in 2013. This was the last pic I ever got of this buck. Had pics for 3 years but never saw him or had pics of him after the first part of sept every year. That's velvet falling off that looks like a drop tine


----------



## tcoker

*I always heard...*

There weren't any big deer in GA.


----------



## Arrowhead95

Only pick I ever got of him. Never saw him. I was hunting in Ohio when this pic was taken.


----------



## Arrow3

This summer


----------



## sutton1

http://[URL=http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/sutton76/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-03/17712601-29A3-4282-9B86-C964B6AA3589.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]. My biggest this was 2012 got him on opening morning


----------



## CAnderson

Wanted to bring this back!
The second pic is July, 2015.


----------



## Snookpimpin

mr. Jennings Randolph County, not the biggest we have seen but sure is pretty


----------



## Snookpimpin

long county on the fort Stewart border


----------



## florida boy

Snookpimpin said:


> mr. Jennings Randolph County, not the biggest we have seen but sure is pretty



This isn't by chance close to the clay county line is it ?


----------



## tonyrittenhouse

*Chattoga County, GA*

Lost this lease last year.


----------



## Snookpimpin

florida boy said:


> This isn't by chance close to the clay county line is it ?




yea less than 2 miles from clay county line on 27


----------



## sid52j

*Stephens County Buck*

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=902186&stc=1&d=1491517037


----------



## deast1988




----------



## Keith Karr

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=903367&stc=1&d=1493051644

This is old "one eye" a buck I have pictures of for 3 straight years in Ks. 

Hopefully he's still alive and will meet his demise this Nov.


----------



## bulldawgborn

Keith Karr said:


> http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=903367&stc=1&d=1493051644
> 
> This is old "one eye" a buck I have pictures of for 3 straight years in Ks.
> 
> Hopefully he's still alive and will meet his demise this Nov.



Man at the brow tines!!!


----------



## TSanders

Keith Karr said:


> http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=903367&stc=1&d=1493051644
> 
> This is old "one eye" a buck I have pictures of for 3 straight years in Ks.
> 
> Hopefully he's still alive and will meet his demise this Nov.



Goodness gracious, and good luck with him. I can't even imagine what that one will score


----------

